# 3 Unit Apartment Building Service



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:wallbash:

Did you do a load calculation?


----------



## Samurai858 (Feb 4, 2018)

Not yet.. He just asked me yesterday and I have been working a lot so I thought I would post it here.. Each unit has an electric furnance of 15KW. He wants to put a 300 amp service in and use 100 amp panels in each unit. I am very new to this so I figured I would get some good advice from someone who knows.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A load calc is REQUIRED.

See the NEC.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Samurai858 said:


> Not yet.. He just asked me yesterday and I have been working a lot so I thought I would post it here.. Each unit has an electric furnance of 15KW. He wants to put a 300 amp service in and use 100 amp panels in each unit. I am very new to this so I figured I would get some good advice from someone who knows.


How new? and who is doing the work?

~CS~


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Samurai858 said:


> A friend is building a 3 unit apartment building and asked me about the service.. He wants to put in 100 amp services in his units but he is installing all electric in units. The furnance is 15KW. Will 100 amps be enough?


I cant say if that do meet the load calculation or not due some info is missing.

I done some apartment services but again need more details before the numbers is correct.

the Sq Footage / Sq meter area that need to know

Will have it own laundry ?

Is this apartment unit will have common panel aka house panel for lights or what? ( this is very important to know )

15 KW of electric heat ? that is pretty good size there. 

If you do understand the NEC code on the load calculation it should be very simple. first do one unit each then add up and go with load demand figures depending on what it is on the list.


----------



## Samurai858 (Feb 4, 2018)

2 of the apartments are 720 sq feet and 1 is 800 sq feet. Each will have its own laundry. Each unit will have its own panel fed from a 400 amp service multi-Tenet meter. He told me it was 15KW heat but for a 720 sq.foot unit that's a lot. I know he is putting in a heat pump. Each unit will have a electric stove, dryer, and water heater as well.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Unless everything is mutually exclusive, out & parking lighting ,well pumps, etc , you'll need a _house_ meter Samurai

~CS~


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

I guess his electrical contractor will tell him what is necessary in this case....when he takes out a permit .


----------

